# 1st Day of 180... Wish Me Luck



## WhoaThere (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been reading posts here for a couple of months while trying to keep my marriage together. Not going to post a long long sad story here; I've read enough posts here to know that story really doesn't matter much, it's the fact of being here that does. 

Started the 180 today. We drove home from work, I was really down because I didn't look forward to spending an evening at home with her. I wasn't really in the mood to talk, so beyond what was necessary, I didn't. Went to the store and another quick errand. I came home, did the dishes and took out the trash is my custom, then changed from my work clothes to casual clothes, said I'm gone for awhile, and left for a couple hours. 

Went to see a movie (ended up being MIB III 3D), came home, said hey it's raining hard, and that was about it. Done initiating anything.

Wish me luck and strength on this journey!


----------

